# It's Official 2019 Beetle Final Edition



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

https://media.vw.com/releases/1074




























Comes in hatch and convertible. In SE and SEL Final Editions. (SEL is basically 2018 SE with premium pkg so don't be impressed)

Highlights:


Unique Stonewashed Blue or Safari Uni exterior colors (both symbolic) in addition to normal white/black/gray color options

Black soft top or Unique Beige soft top for convertible (Unique Beige top n/a with Safari Uni)

Unique safari Uni color dash with black gloss center console surrounds

Unique 17" 15 spoke wheels on SE, and unique 18" white disc rims on SEL

Unique cloth/leatherette rhombus seats on SE, and unique quilted leather on SEL

All rear badges say "beetle" rather than "turbo"

Unique "beetle" steering wheel cap (at bottom of steering wheel in third spoke)


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

The blue cab looks great but so does the safari beige one - might have to get one!! :laugh:


----------



## ColoradoCruiser (Dec 7, 2017)

Too bad, they're fun cars and quite unique in today's boring car market. The biggest mistake was dropping the 2.0 engine that's in my '15 R-Line, that is a fast little car!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

What is the new engine replacing the 2.0 ?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

ribbit said:


> What is the new engine replacing the 2.0 ?


I imagine it will go away and VW will start focusing on standard light hybrid tech like on the new audi line (a6,a7,a8). That is the rumor mill for the MK8 Golf drivetrain which is next gen 2020 eu, 2021 us


----------



## DFWatlas (Jul 13, 2018)

Any findings on when these Final Editions will hit the Car Lots? Will it be late 2018 or early 2019?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

DFWatlas said:


> Any findings on when these Final Editions will hit the Car Lots? Will it be late 2018 or early 2019?


I am going to guess that they will arrive Dec/Jan along with the Arteons. They are a little late this year for some reason with the new MY. I want a blue convertible sel!


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

ice4life said:


> I am going to guess that they will arrive Dec/Jan along with the Arteons. They are a little late this year for some reason with the new MY. I want a blue convertible sel!


My dealer tells me Christmas is a maybe - the configurator is now online
http://www.vw.com/builder/tab/trim/model/beetle-convertible/year/2019/

I want a blue SEL cab too! Torn between brown or beige roof, I love the light seats on the beige-roof one but I know I will hate the upkeep


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

Sadly, I saw the end of the modern-day Beetle coming back in 2015. Sales never even came close to the original Type 1s and were even lower for the 2012+ models than the New Beetles that preceded them from 1998-2010. Aside from the fact that it's not the 60s or 70s anymore and there's a lot more competition out there, I still would have thought that nearly everyone that had the old air-cooleds would have seen how much better the F/F water-cooled versions were and never looked back. That didn't happen.


----------



## p3yro (Apr 8, 2009)

In quite possibly the 2 most dull colors ever.

They should have come out with a proper swan song of a final edition. Not these lame last releases


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the blue one would be really sharp in real life, so far VW only show renders. I am torn between that blue or a red SE + the Premium package to get the red dash accent!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I have a new 2019 convert coming in about a month. Not the final edition,but a silk blue with tan top and tan seats SE with tech add ons.. The car still has the 2.0 engine. It will be the last of the run. The final edition blue is a great color,but I like the silk blue just as much. New orders will take about 4 mos.,so if you want one order now. Should be a fun ride.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

ribbit said:


> I have a new 2019 convert coming in about a month. Not the final edition,but a silk blue with tan top and tan seats SE with tech add ons.. The car still has the 2.0 engine. It will be the last of the run. The final edition blue is a great color,but I like the silk blue just as much. New orders will take about 4 mos.,so if you want one order now. Should be a fun ride.


Congrats! That's a great color combo. I am torn between beige or black interior, I think the beige interior looks classy and appropriate in a convertible beetle but I am so lazy with cleaning... :biggrinsanta:

I am not thrilled about the 180hp 2.0 - seems a bit underpowered from reviews but hopefully there are some mild 91 octane chip tuning that can help. 

By the way...New pictures here: https://www.autotrader.ca/expert/20181101/first-drive-2019-volkswagen-beetle-wolfsburg-edition/

Both colors look great, I actually like the beige a lot more than I thought I would.


----------



## ColoradoCruiser (Dec 7, 2017)

I guess I'm a bit behind. When did the 2.0 that is in my '15 go away? Dropping from 210 to 180 hp is a pretty big loss, and the review linked above even called it pokey.

I was thinking about getting one of these final ones but the power is one of the things I like most about my current bug. Back in 2015 I drove my bug and a ecoboost Mustang back to back and thought the bug actually was the faster car - pure seat of the pants measurement though, so on paper I could be wrong...


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

ColoradoCruiser said:


> I guess I'm a bit behind. When did the 2.0 that is in my '15 go away? Dropping from 210 to 180 hp is a pretty big loss, and the review linked above even called it pokey.
> 
> I was thinking about getting one of these final ones but the power is one of the things I like most about my current bug. Back in 2015 I drove my bug and a ecoboost Mustang back to back and thought the bug actually was the faster car - pure seat of the pants measurement though, so on paper I could be wrong...


I think the 200+hp 2.0l was last offered in 2017 in the R-Line with the base Beetles getting a 1.8l turbo four. 

In 2018 they switched to a more eco focused 2.0l turbo 4 engine with only 174hp, this engine I think: https://www.automobilemag.com/news/inside-volkswagen-ea888-b-cycle-2-0-tsi-i4/


----------



## ColoradoCruiser (Dec 7, 2017)

holson said:


> I think the 200+hp 2.0l was last offered in 2017 in the R-Line with the base Beetles getting a 1.8l turbo four.
> 
> In 2018 they switched to a more eco focused 2.0l turbo 4 engine with only 174hp, this engine I think: https://www.automobilemag.com/news/inside-volkswagen-ea888-b-cycle-2-0-tsi-i4/


Thanks for the updates. I do have a R Line, hence the 2.0. I agree it sounds like the engine in that article is what they went to,and gave up power to get a bit more efficient. 

It's a shame really, the 2015 2.0 is already pretty darn efficient. I average 33 mpg, and on long highway runs can average just under 40. I have a convertible,and assume that adds drag compared to a regular roof,and also live at 6300' elevation, again assuming that has a negative impact also. Granted I don't drive like a maniac but I also don't hesitate to tap the power when I need it. 

For comparison, I bought my kids a 2018 Ford Focus with the base wimp engine. City mpg is about 35 and highway is 39-40. A small difference,and the bug is 10x the fun for a drive.


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Been waiting for my 2019 since early Nov. It was ordered by dealer in early Oct. Found out it has been finished and is sitting in Mexico waiting for a SHIP to make the trip to FL. Really? It has been there finished for 2-3 weeks. I can't imagine how you can have a bunch of finished product sitting around waiting for transportation. It will get here eventually LOL. May be Santa will deliver it.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

While I like blue cars, the Safari Uni is starting to really grow on me and in the Final Edition SEL trim, the seats, dash and exterior would all be the same color!


@ribbit - the wait just makes the car that much more enjoyable when you get it!


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

Just picked up the 2019 Convert yesterday,YEA, Love the new ride, most important is my wife really loves it. Here in SWFL we are in convert weather,so the top is down. Very impressed with the quality of the top. I'll fed back as I get use to the car, Merry Christmas to all.:biggrinsanta:


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

Getting ready to place an order for the Safari Uni as my wife lease expires on her 2016. Unfortunately, the Wolfsburg Edition does not come with the Fender Stereo here in Canada. Even with the Style option, you only get the basic radio. It has pretty much all the other conventional options the Beetle has including LED lights, Navi, Blind Spot detection. Anyway, should be an interesting last ride before the potential new reiteration of this model.


----------



## holson (Mar 13, 2007)

ribbit said:


> Just picked up the 2019 Convert yesterday,YEA, Love the new ride, most important is my wife really loves it. Here in SWFL we are in convert weather,so the top is down. Very impressed with the quality of the top. I'll fed back as I get use to the car, Merry Christmas to all.:biggrinsanta:


Congrats! I think it might be time to make a trip to the local dealership and test drive one :snowcool:

Merry Christmas and enjoy! :biggrinsanta:


----------



## ribbit (Jun 4, 2012)

A friend of mine owns a dealership in Michigan said the final editions will be limited in numbers being produced ,so if anyone is interested it would be wise to find out about an order. Mine took 3+ months to be delivered.


----------



## PeterC4 (Apr 2, 2013)

*Limited Supply*

My dealer here in Toronto told me they have no more allocation for new orders for a Wolfsburg Edition. Fortunately, I have mine committed


----------

